
Show HN: See Stocks US Senators Are Trading – In One Simple Dashboard - tcarambat1010
http://senatorstockwatcher.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/
======
aaron_m04
Awesome concept but I feel like something is missing. How complete is the
data?

~~~
tcarambat1010
The data comes directly from
[https://efdsearch.senate.gov/search/home/](https://efdsearch.senate.gov/search/home/),
which is where the senators must file their trades.

So it is as accurate as legally permissible. The tool only shows reports for
the day, currently, there is no time-based analysis.

~~~
shmoogy
Interesting, are you storing the entirety of the data locally? I kind of want
to try to dissect and run some backtests to see if there is any merit or trend
(outside of the obvious in hindsight covid selloff)

~~~
tcarambat1010
I am, I keep a local copy because this is not an API service. So i have to
collect the data and retain it.

that being said I am developing some trending graphs to see trends on a time
axis. I think some of that may be useful as you can correlate trades with news
for that day.

